# How I Shoot Picklefly



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Earlier today I made a set of extra long bands for my topslot PFS. I figured I'd give Picklefly (butterfly draw with picklefork shooter) a try and if I couldn't do it then all I was out was a couple long strips of Theraband Black.
I could do it, though! I've never shot all that well with butterfly style before and before last week I didn't think I could shoot a PFS but now I put both of them together with good results. Slingshots are crazy :drinkup:
I made a little video showing how I shoot this style. Yes Charles, this technique will work fine on a regular slingshot, too 
I don't claim to have invented any of this, most of it was inspired by Lee Silva, GrayWolf Todd, and Arturo. I'm happy to have combined a few elements to work for me, though, and want to help picklefly noobs like myself :wave:






Picklefly Plinking:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm such a computer fail...

How I Picklefly Shoot: 




Picklefly Plinking:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

IMHO


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Try it, Roger!!!
Become one of us....


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I went through the three stages of this type of shooting when I first saw Torsten making all those fantastic shots full butterfly.

1. Man that is so cool

2. How the h**l does he do that

3. F**** this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I went through the three stages of this type of shooting when I first saw Torsten making all those fantastic shots full butterfly.
> 1. Man that is so cool
> 2. How the h**l does he do that
> 3. F**** this.


:rofl:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great advice! When I use a PFS and butterfly, that is the exact same ammo hold and release that I use. It can cause a little handslap , but it will keep fork hits away.

The one thing about this style....it's addictive!! And it's FUN.

Nice way to use bits and pieces of different peoples styles and make one that works for you.

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats on







I am loving it on regular forks but am getting tempted to picklefly.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Do it, Ang!!! Let down your hair,Excuse me..... Tie back your hair! Shed all inhibition, and Let Your Pickle* Fly!!!*


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ther is a song 
"my butterfly ....," 
som wear in the 70'maybe that will help you Angelo


----------

